# Ecran des iPod Nano 3G et 4G



## Zed-K (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu ce matin mon nano 4G tout neuf, et j'aurais aimé savoir si quelqu'un a des informations sur la fragilité de l'écran.

Ma dernière expérience d'iPod Nano remonte à la toute première version, qui était une abomination à ce niveau là (obligé de l'enfermer dans un Nano Tube pour bien le protéger, ce qui lui faisait clairement perdre de sa finesse :/)
Je suis ensuite passé à l'iPod Touch, pour lequel j'ai juste posé un Invisible Shield sur le dos chromé pour éviter les rayures, l'écran étant d'une résistance exemplaire 

J'ai lu sur plusieurs sites que le nano 4G reprenait le même matériau pour l'écran que son prédécesseur le 3G, qui visiblement serait résistant aux rayures.
Ma question est donc, l'est-il autant que l'écran d'un iPod Touch/iPhone ?

Si je pouvais me passer d'un film protecteur sur l'écran, ça serait vraiment top 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

Je pense mais bon il faut quand même y faire attention car l'écran est en verre!!!! Donne nous tes premières impressions sur le 4g


----------



## Zed-K (13 Septembre 2008)

Bah, premières impressions très positives 

Je préfère (et de loin) la forme verticale du nano, bien plus ergonomique je trouve.
L'écran est de très bonne facture, et paraît vraiment énorme à côté de mon nano 1G =)
L'impression de finesse est assez incroyable, renforcée par les bords arrondis du meilleur effet.

La nouvelle interface est vraiment excellente (en plus de sa forme, j'étais pas spécialement fan de l'écran splitté du nano 3G), avec un clic molette prolongé pour accéder à des options vraiment pratiques (Parcourir l'artiste/l'album, ajouter à la playlist on-the-go bien sûr, et lancer Genius).
Les pochettes du cover flow sont moins crenelées que sur le 3G, l'accéléromètre permet de passer du mode cover flow (dans les 2 sens, molette à gauche ou molette à droite) au mode standard avec une animation très fluide similaire à celle qu'on peut voir sur l'iPhone/iPod Touch.

En lecture vidéo, on peut également lire dans les 2 sens, en tenant l'iPod molette à droite ou molette à gauche de l'écran, l'accéléromètre le détecte et retourne l'image automatiquement (pas d'animation dans ce cas par contre).

3 jeux sont inclus, un Solitaire (très soigné visuellement, mais qui ne permet pas de reprendre les cartes envoyée sur les emplacements du haut, changement de règle apparement), une sorte de casse brique rotatif en 3D (j'arriverai pas à expliquer mieux que ça je crois ), et un jeu qui utilise l'accéléromètre pour déplacer une bille sur un plateau.

Le seul truc qui me dérange, c'est qu'on ne sens pas la molette sous le doigt. J'étais habitué à mon nano 1G avec son Nano Tube en silicone par dessus, ou la forme de la molette était en creux et le bouton central en relief.
Là avec le 3G, je me rend compte que je suis pas précis du tout à la molette, mon doigt se retrouve régulièrement sur le bouton central ou complètement en dehors quand je veux tourner rapidement.
Mais bon, une habitude à prendre, la molette fonctionne très bien sinon, bien qu'elle "accroche" un peu le doigt, je sais pas trop comment expliquer, rien de bien important de toute façon.

Donc voila, très content de ce nouveau nano, pour l'instant ce qui me dérange le plus c'est... qu'Apple ait décidé de mettre une molette noire sur un iPod gris 
Je l'aurais (et de loin) préféré en blanc, là je peux pas m'empêcher d'avoir l'impression d'avoir une contrefaçon HK devant les yeux quand je le regarde, tous les iPod blancs ou gris ayant toujours eu une molette blanche... qui était d'un bien meilleur effet je trouve (bien plus discret et par conséquent plus sobre, c'était pourtant le crédo du design Apple, j'suis un peu déçu sur le coup, mais bon...)


----------



## fandipod (13 Septembre 2008)

Ok en tous les cas tu as fais un super résumé très bref mais très complet!!!! Merci!


----------

